

Coupled Tur.g pat &219 part i proj fb loop w Gauss blur grad flow &fluid sim - based2
http://www.cake23.de/fmx/turing-fluid-particle-projection-feedback.html

======
dang
It's great that you're posting diverse submissions like this, but please make
the titles readable.

------
based2
[http://cake23.de/1c2/](http://cake23.de/1c2/)

